# so what did you used to drive



## AxlFoley (Mar 26, 2005)

just wondering what people used to drive before their TT, if you've had more than one what did you have before your first TT

I was driving a Mk1 Golf Driver 1.3 :lol: so only a bit of a change


----------



## danttse (Sep 7, 2003)

MK1 Golf
Mk2 Golf Driver
Toyota MR2
Honda CRX
Golf GTI Cabriolet
BMW 318is Coupe
BMW Z3 2.8
TT


----------



## Boba FeTT (Jan 29, 2005)

My car History:

Fiat Panda
Fiat Uno
Peugeot 206 1.1:

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/bobafett/WIDE.JPG

Peugeot 206 Limited Edition GT 2.0L (which I still love and wish I had):

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/bobafett/Scanned%20Photo-5.jpeg

looking at pics both cars needed lowering :lol:


----------



## forzaf1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Fiat Stilo 1.6 Dynamic


----------



## p4ul (May 14, 2003)

180 TTC with AmD stage 1, Forge DV007, V6 Valance with 225 exhaust and a huge repair bill
Focus 2.0 ESP
Megane 16v Coupe
Clio 16v
Renault 5 GT Turbo
Rover 216
Rover 213
Raleigh Ace
Generic trike
Pram


----------



## X-UFO (Jun 9, 2003)

History:

New Beetle (womans car - didnt keep it for long before getting the TT)
Celica GT4
Lotus Esprit Turbo
Porsche 944
TVR Tasmin
Escort RS1600i
Escort Xr3i
Escort RS2000
Lotus Europa
mini 850


----------



## GlendaBabe (Feb 10, 2005)

History of my driving years-

1) Mini
2) VW Polo
3) Vauxhall Corsa
4) Vauxhall Astra
5) VW Golf GT TDI
6) VW Golf TDI
7) Mazda MX5 1.8 Sport

And now my baby mmmmmmmmm [smiley=gorgeous.gif]

(i obviously didnt keep my cars long as i am still soooooo young!!!)


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Reliant Regal 3/25 1965, chrome hub caps.Black painted upholstery.8 track stereo. Spare wheel. Ash tray and heater, wing mirrors.Fog and spot lights.


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Mercedes CLK320 before the TT, then I think something like (going backwards). . .

Vauxhall Vectra SRi (company car)
Honda Civic Type R
Mondeo (company car)
Golf TDi (company car)
Astra Gsi
Cavalier Gls
Escort 1.6 (old box shape)
Capri 1.3 (don't ask!!!)
Datsun 160J

Always been more into bikes until recently although the Astra was great fun.


----------



## tdk (Jul 22, 2003)

1) Seat Ibiza
2) Seat Ibiza
3) BMW E39 528i
4) BMW X5 3.0i
5) BMW 330i
6) BMW E46 M3
7) Mini Cooper S
8) BMW E46 M3
9) Audi TTR

And now an Audi TTC

Simon.


----------



## ACE_UK (Apr 10, 2005)

Golf Mk1 1.1
Fiesta supersport
peugeot 205
astra 1.4
Escort xr31
fiesta xr2
suzuki sj410
escort 1.6 cabriolet
orion 1.6i ghia
peugot 205 gti
escort xr3i cabriolet
Toyota mr2 mk1 1986 D
Peugot 205 Diesel
Peugeot 205 gti
Golf Gti
Suzuki Vitara
Toyota mr2 mk1 1990 G
Toyota mr2 mk2 1990 H
BMw 3.16i sport 1993 k
Toyota mr2 mk2 1995 N
Toyota Mr2 mk3 2000 w
Porsche boxster 2.7

And last but not least an Audi TT 3.2 v6 dsg

Hope I did not miss any :roll:


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

not going to go through my list but this year i am on my 5th

1: Clio 172
2: Clio 182
3: Lotus track spec Elise worth 37k
4: 350z with 370HP with super charger
5: my new 270 bhp TTC

ANd thats this year


----------



## jasonyuk1 (Feb 14, 2005)

1) Kawasaki AR 50
2) Honda NS 125
3) Metro 1L (HLE)
4) MG Montego
5) Rover 420 GSI
6) Hyundai coupe mk1 SE
7) Toyota Celica 190 premium (new model)
8) TT 225


----------



## maersk (Feb 1, 2004)

:lol: 
BSA Bantam
Norman 250 Sport
Hillman Imp
Full race Singer Chamois
MGB Roadster
Triumph Dolomite Sprint
Fiesta 1300 Ghia
Escort 1300 Ghia
Ford Sierra 1600
Fiesta XR2
Escort RS Turbo
Sierra XR 4X4
BMW 320 Coupe
BMW 328 Coupe
Alfa Romeo GTV
Audi A2 TDI
Current Audi


----------



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

A3 1.8T Sport


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Boba FeTT said:


> My car History:
> 
> Fiat Panda
> Fiat Uno
> ...


Bit of a step up there BobaFett, my previous car was VW Bora - g/f used to call it the VW boring so had to get a TT.

slightly OT but were you giving Michael Jackson a lift in your first pic? :wink:

(no offence intended)


----------



## Boba FeTT (Jan 29, 2005)

digimeisTTer said:


> Boba FeTT said:
> 
> 
> > My car History:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Thats my aunt!


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Allegro  
MG Maestro 2.0i 
Fiesta RS turbo
Nissan 200SX (S13)
Cavalier GSi 4x4
Nissan 200SX (S14)
Saxo VTS
Fiat Coupe 20v turbo
Audi TT 225
Golf GTi 25th Anniversary
Toyota MR2 Roadster


----------



## bape (Jan 16, 2005)

Moris Marina
Moris Minor
Fiat Panda
Fiat 4 door pile of rubbish
Royal Mail Postal van 
Ford Luton Van
Nissan primera 2.0
Audi TTC 225 [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Y-Reg Datsun Sunny 120Y Estate (Mum's car)
1988 Nissan Bluebird 2.0 GSXi (Dad's)
Audi A3 1.6 Sport!!

Now TT 225 Coupe!


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Started with:

1) Toyota Hi-Ace Camper Van
2) Chevette
3) Montego VDP
4) Suzuki Swift GTi
5) Carlton GSI
6) Cavalier GSI
7) Yamaha Thundercat
8) Yamaha YZF R1
9) Renault Clio
10) Nissan Terrano
11) Nissan Primara GT
12) Renault Clio
13) VW Passat (Company car)
14) Lexus IS200 SE
15) Audi TT (225 in Denim Blue)


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Ford Escort 
Rover 213 
Cavalier SRI
Rover Coupe 
Astra estate  
Clio 
Terrano
A6 1.8T
1989 Transit horsebox
TTC 225
TTC 225


----------



## dibblet (Sep 10, 2003)

min clubman
mini 1275 gt
mini mayfair
mini mk1 1961 full race engine
astra 1.6
mgb roadster
mini ( just bought house)
golf Mk2 gti 8v
chevy lumina
ford taurus
golf mk3 16v. last year
golf gt tdi
jeep wrangler 4.0L


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

mini 1310cc 649's and webber ida's
golf gti mk1(cams big throttles)
golf gti mk1 campaign (helious blue)
corrado g60(amd chip/pulley suppersprint cat bypass)
Golf gti g60 mk2 campaign (home made with jabba chip/pulley ss system etc)
corrado vr6 (satin silver)
audi tt


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, 
Morris Mini
Mk1 Cortina
Morris Oxford
Mk1 3 litre Capri 
Still have these two, XR3 & MGZR 
Have owned XR3 from new. Now 23 years old & less problems than my TT
But still love my TT.
Harold.


----------



## Ryuer (Feb 20, 2005)

1)Fiesta 950  
2)Chavalier 1600
3)Another Chavalier 1600
4)Hyundai coupe F2 ----- lovely car 
5)TTC 225 --- pride and joy [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## Boba FeTT (Jan 29, 2005)

Harold said:


> Hi, XR3 & MGZR & stiil have them.
> Have owned XR3 from new. Now 23 years old & less problems than my TT
> But still love my TT.
> Harold.


Wow your XR3 looks brand new!


----------



## Ade WhiTTfield (Jan 30, 2005)

Then..
'02 VW Golf GT TDI PD 130

Now..
'00 TTR 180

Err - that's it.. !


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Boba Fett, Thanks for your comment. XR3 pic taken last month. Is only used in the sunshine now. She has always been abit of an obsession.
H.


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

Fiat 127
Datsun 140j
Opal Manta GTE
Opal Manta GTE
Opal Manta GTE
Opal Manta GTE Exclusive
Vauxhall Calibra 16v
BMW Z3 2.8
Audi TT 225
Audi TT 225


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

VW Beetle
Audi 80GL
Audi 100SE
Audi 100CD
Audi A4 2.6 / VW Polo Fox 1l
Audi A4 2.8 quattro
Audi A3 Tsport / Audi 80 Sport / VW Polo 1.4l
Audi A6 2.7 biturbo
TT 

(this is a repeat thread from ~ 1 1/2 years ago)


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

A3DFU said:


> (this is a repeat thread from ~ 1 1/2 years ago)


True Dani, i did a thread on this about a year ago titled "your first car"

however the search engine can't find it , maybe something to do with the probs we had a few months ago :?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

What happened to you and your avatar?? :roll:

I think you may be right about the search facility. I seem to have problems since ome time :?


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

This is going back a few years, more or less in order:

Mini
Austin 1100
Austin 1300
Mini
Triumph Spitfire
Mini Moke
Austin Champ
VW Beetle
Viva van
Mini 1275 Clubman
Ford Fiesta
Metro
VW Golf
MG Metro
Cavalier
Cavalier SRI
Astra
VW Polo
VW Golf
BMW 3 Series
VW Golf TDI
Mini Cooper
Mini Cooper S Works
Audi TTR 150
Audi TTQS


----------



## *lazza* (Nov 6, 2004)

It looks like I'm the only person who started with

Ford Capri......
Renault 18
Ford Orion (company car)
Vauxhall Astra (cc)
Ford Mondeo (cc)
Rover 600 (cc)
Alfa 156
Citroen Xsara Coupe
Ford Mondeo (ghia x) TDCI
TT

Guess which one i like the most


----------



## peterlee (Nov 11, 2004)

History:
vauxhall cavalier
pea green mini
pea green metro
astra gte mk1
xr3i
ford escort lx
rover 200 vi
ford puma
seat leon cupra r
my baby ttc 225

could have been worse i suppose


----------



## Charliecloud (Apr 8, 2005)

Got to have a go at this, shows my age!!

Lotus Cortina Mk11
Lotus Cortina Mk1 - A frame
Escort Mexico
Ford Capri 3000E
Ford Capri RS3100
Lotus Elan S4
Lotus Elan + 2 S130
Droop Snoop Firenza
Ford Escort Ghia - Company Car
Vauxhall Cavalier SR130 - Company Car
Rover 216GTI - Company Car
Audi UR Quattro 20 valve 
BMW 325 Coupe - Company Car
Mazda 323 
Mazda RX7 Twin Turbo - shares in BP :wink: 
Audi TTC - 225 Mauritius Blue Silver Leather [smiley=sweetheart.gif]

That's about it, as well as the odd Motorbike or two !!


----------



## Bal (Aug 3, 2004)

H reg Astra SRi 1996
M reg Astra 1.3 merit 1997
R reg Astra 1.6LS 1999
Y reg A3 1.6 Sport 2001
51 plate S3 2002
03 plate S3 2003
03 plate TTC 2004
04 plate TTR 2005


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

Before the TT was this...

2.0 16v 167bhp Vauxhall Nova which I owned for 7 years


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

I know i've missed a few and have not included company cars..

Suzuki ZR50
Yamaha RD125LC
Yamaha RD350LC
Yamaha RD250E
Honda NS400
Suzuki RG500

Too many bones broken....need 4 wheels now...

Ford Fiesta 1.1
Ford Escort Laser 1.3
Vauxhall Nova SR
VW Golf GTi Mk2
Renault 5 GT Turbo
VW Golf GTi Mk3
Peugeot 205 GTi 1.9 (Turbo Technics tune)
Audi A3 1.8T (Loved this car)
VW Golf 1.8T Mk4
VW Golf 4Motion Mk4
Audi TT 1.8 225
Audi TT 3.2 V6 (Considering a Golf GTi Mk5 cos the 3.2 is a shed, unless Audi swap it for a new one...)


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Cars me and my wife have owned.

Hillman Avenger 1500 
MKI Capri 1600 
Austin Princess 1800 
MKIII Escort 
Metro Turbo (A reg) 
Metro Turbo (D reg) 1st new car 
Triumph Stag auto 
Opel Manta 2.0 GTI 
Nova GTE_____________________Capri 2.8i 
Rover 214 GSI 
Mondeo TDi____________________Triumph Stag manual w/od 
Mondeo V6 
Nissan 200SX___________________BMW 320i SE 
Puma 1.7
______________________Citroen C5 estate V6

225 TTR


----------



## hellraiser (Feb 24, 2005)

BMW 318is coupe - Full with all the "goodies" , M3 full pack , tuned engine ( a lot) ice....

Opel Frontera Sport 2.2 dti - Also Full

Jeep Grand Cherokee 3.1td - Black with black tinted windows and a lot of stuff! Tv Alpine , etc etc...looked the "Camorra mobile"!!

Mitsubishi Pajero 3.2did -

BMW 320ci - A wonderful car BBS rwd hmmm!Miss it!

Audi A4 PD 130 - fully loaded , Porsche wheels , MOvit 342 brakes , debadged , Apex -3cm , staight flow exhaust , almost 180 horsepower ( HI HI!) , and more...

And now the TT!slowly transforming...


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Suzuki SJ410 Soft Top
Pug 309 GTi (Great Car)
Rover 414 SI (Don't Ask)
Rover 620 SLi 
225 TTC
225 TTR
225 TTC
Honda Accord Type-R
225 TTR


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Citreon AX 
Renault Laguna 
Pug 206 Quicksilver
VW Passat
Nissan 350z
TTR - my pride and joy 

Hev x


----------



## Jamie225 (Jan 4, 2005)

History:

1) Nova 1.3 SR
2) Nova 1.3 SR
3) Honda Civic 16i-16
4) Honda CRX-Vtec
5) Toyata MR-2 T-bar
5) Honda Integra Type-R
6) Vauxall Astra 18 16v Sport
7) Audi A3 1.8T
8) Audi TTC 225


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Celica GT
225 TTC
BMW 325Ci Sport


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Marina 1.3 special
Cortina 1.3L 2 door
MG Maestro 1.6
Orion 1.3L
Fiesta 957 pop 
Orion 1.6GL
ZX Aura
Mk3 Golf 1.8GL
XR3i
214 SI 3 dr
Fiesta 1.1 Finesse
Golf Mk4 GTI 1.8T
A quality list


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

1.5 years on and I've still never had my name on a V5!!


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

ACE_UK said:


> Fiesta supersport


I used to have a mark 1 XR2, and my mate an orange supersport! Super little cars. Brings back memories


----------



## turktt (Dec 16, 2003)

1. opel vectra
2.honda accord
3. fiat 131
4.opel vectra
5. 318i sedan
6. 535i (mtype)
7. 500 sec
8. 320 coupe

now my one and only sunshine 180tt triptornic


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

renton72 said:


> ACE_UK said:
> 
> 
> > Fiesta supersport
> ...


And there was me thinking they were rare!

Mk1 1.3 Escort (Â£600 'repair' bill, never got it on the road  )
Mk2 1.3 Escort (with wings and bonnet hand painted with Halfords best spray cans )
*1.3 Fiesta SuperSport* 
1.6 Capri
XR3 (not 'i' )
Mk1 XR2
Mk2 XR2 (can you see the pattern yet? )
1.0 Nova (less said, the better - we were buying a house, ok? :? )
1.8 Gti Mazda 323 (pop up headlight fastback version 8) )
1.9 Dti Scenic (  kiddie carrier  )
1.4 Mini, with loads done :twisted: (for while 'she' had the kids )
1.9 dti A3
1.9 dti A4

and now my baby 

(Plus the odd bike or two thrown in there for good measure )


----------



## wallworkf1 (Jan 6, 2005)

- Rover 216s (E-reg) 4 door saloon box!
- Fiesta 1.25 Zetec (S-reg) 3 door
- 2.0 ESP Ford Focus 3 door Panther black, facelift model (51-reg) which almost got supercharged (as in i had taken the intake off and was just about to fit the supercharger when i realised i would need to spend a shit load on ECU work) stayed at 137Bhp in the end 

Then.. TTC in Black


----------



## '][''][' (May 20, 2005)

Rover 214 stop laughing


----------



## '][''][' (May 20, 2005)

I still have it :?


----------



## Scott2k21 (Nov 11, 2004)

just catching up with the threads  ......anyway here's my list:

1. (Red) Vauxhall Nova 1.2 'Merit' 

2. (Black) Renault 5 GT Turbo (180+HP tin can rocket  )

3. (Miami Blue) Peugeout 306 DTurbo (......well it was economical :roll: )

4. (Boston Green) BMW 320 I Coupe 8)

5. (Titanium Grey) Mazda RX-8 190 (unfortunately didn't meet expectations and went after only 2 months!  )

and finally [smiley=drummer.gif]

.......my lovely 3.2 DSG in silver [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

If we are doing bikes too you can add the following to my list:

Puch Maxi in Orange (don't laugh, I was 16 and it was free)
Yamaha DT50
Yamaha RD125LC
Suzuki GSX250
Suzuki GSXR750L
Suzuki GSXR750WN
Suzuki GSXR750WP
Suzuki GSXR750WS
Ducati 996 SPS
Ducati S4R

And arriving on Saturday will be a Ducati 999 2005 model in Black


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

mrdemon said:


> 3: Lotus track spec Elise worth 37k


Struggle to see how any Elise is worth 37k... Even Sport190's don't fetch anything like that.

Anyway, my list is...

1. Opel Kadett 1.2S Coupe
2. Nova GTE (fettled to 130 bhp)
3. Astra 2.0 SRi
4. Astra GTE 2.0 16v
5. Escort 1.6 Ghia (bought as runaround whilst the Astra was off the road getting porous cylinder head fixed)
6. Puma 1.7
7. TT (fettled to ~270 bhp)
8. Vectra 2.5V6 Estate Auto (commute wagon)
9. VX220 (fettled and fun)
10. Mondeo ST220 estate
11. Seat Leon Cupra TDi (fettled to 200 bhp)
12. Mondeo Ghia TDCi estate

and I'm thinking about a toy again...


----------



## RAVEN TTR (Oct 21, 2004)

Renault Clio 1.2 16v Dynamique worth 37k :lol: just playing!! 


The TT is only my second car


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

Ok here goes 

1. Mk1 Escort
2. Triumph spitfire (written off)
3. Mk1 Golf gti 1600
4. Mk1 Golf gti 1800 campaign model
5. Cav SRi 1800 (written off)
6. Cav SRi 1800 (written off)
7. Cav SRi 1800 
8. Cav SRi mk2 
9. Astra Sport mk2
10. Cav something or other [smiley=zzz.gif] can't remember
11. New Beetle 2.0 (written off) :lol: 
12. New Beetle 2.0  insurance replacement wanted the cash.
13. TTC 225 01/51
14. TTC ??? bhp 03/53

Bikes;

1. Kawasaki Z650
2. Kawasaki Zepher 750
3. Kawasaki ZRX1100
4. FireBlade Repsol Race Rep  [smiley=skull.gif] 
5. Triumph 955i (un faired version) Race can + carbon 8) 
6. Ducati 900 monster Dark with termi this and carbon that 8)

The Monster was JoJo's but i used to "test" it for her


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

L7 said:


> (written off)


Hmm, spotting a disturbing theme here :lol: You sure you should have motorised transport?


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

Gizmo750 said:


> L7 said:
> 
> 
> > (written off)
> ...


I like to think of it as a winning style, I did go through stages of pushing something as far as i could and sometimes it let go and i got bitten on the arse :lol:


----------



## aguess (Mar 21, 2004)

Boba FeTT said:


> My car History:
> 
> Peugeot 206 Limited Edition GT 2.0L (which I still love and wish I had):
> 
> ...


lol, i had one of those something like number 1348. i sold it to my sister who promptly pranged it :/

my last car was a A3 1.8 Turbo Quattro Sport (to give it it's full title). at the time i wasn't allowed an S3 as a company car


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

viva 3 x engines in 6 months  
datson 120y
toyota corrola coupe
fiesta xr2
astra gte mk1
escort rs turbo mk3
escort rs turbo mk4
calibra 16v
corrado g60 black
corrado g60 yellow  
bmw 325 coupe
escort rs cosworth
audi ttr+mk 2 golf gti 16v
audi ttr+mk 4 golf gti anniversary


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

1 1.3 Mk1 escort
2 1.2 Datsun
3 Escort Mk1 RS2000 (white with blue stripe)
4 Siera 1.8GL
5 Nova SR
6 Peugeot 406
7 BMW 316
8 BMW 318 Tourer
9 BMW 318
10 Vauxhall frontera Sport
11 BMW 535 Sport
12 Mitsubishi Shogun 2.5D LWB
13 Mitsubishi Shogun 3.6V6 LWB
14 Volvo V70 T5
15 Volvo S70 T5
16 Peugeot 306 GTi6
17 Volvo C70 T5
18 Renault Laguna
19 Audi A4 
20 Toyota Rav 4 (current)
21 Audi TT (current)


----------



## maTTy b (Mar 12, 2005)

1. Mk4 Cortina 1.6GL
2. Mk3 Capri 3.0S
3. Cavalier SRi
4. Mk1 Golf GTi
5. Escort RS Turbo
6. Renault 19 16V
7. Suzuki Vitara Jeep (what was I thinking?)
8. Cavalier GLS (beginning of my 'cash-strapped' phase)  
9. Metro
10. Montego
11. Citroen ZX Volcane
12. Vectra 1.8 GLS (end of the cash-strapped phase)  
13. Peugoet 406 Coupe 3.0 V6
14. Skoda Octavia VRs
15. Ford Mondeo (current - used for commuting only)
16. TT 225 Coupe (Current - used evenings and weekends!)


----------



## Igloo124 (Feb 12, 2005)

In reverse order from the TT :

Volvo S60 D5
Saab 9-5
Mk 4 Golf GTi
Saab 9-3
Merc E300 D saloon
Cavalier SRi
Mazda MX6
Mazda MX5
Xedos 6 SE
Alfa Romeo 33 4x4
Lancia Thema Turbo
Lancia Delta HF Turbo
Ford Sapphire Sierra Cosworth 4x4
BMW 318i
VW Golf GTi Mk 1
Triumph Dolomite Sprint
Triumph Herald 12/50


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Viva HA
Viva HC
Mk 1 Escort
Fiat Panda
Austin Metro
Autin Montego
Talbot Horizon
Cavalier (mk 2 - first of the FWD)
Austin Maestro
Cavalier (mk2)
Mini Clubman
Carlton mk 1
Cavalier (mk 2)
Fiat Punto Van
Cavalier (mk 3 - diesel sh1t)
Pug 306
Astra
Laguna
Megane
Mazda 626 - hated the indicators on the wrong side
Lagauna (now wifes)
Megane
TT (current)


----------



## achavda (May 24, 2005)

Audi A3 1.8T
Golf Mk II 1.8 Driver (GTi lookalike)
Golf MkI 1.6 
Ford Fiesta...obviously a slight glitch here!!


----------



## thejepster (Mar 29, 2005)

1993 and the early days of a car-mad 17 y/o 'purchased, but shared with Mother' years... [smiley=baby.gif] 
1. 'B' reg Astra 1.3 L
2. 'G' reg Escort 1.3 Popular Plus

1997 was when they became mine... all mine... :lol:
3. 'B' reg Montego 1.6 estate (will always have a place in my heart... even if there is a great big patch of oil underneath it and a toolbox in the boot! [smiley=smash.gif] )
4. 'M' reg Carina E 2.0 Exec

2001 saw the start of the topless years... 8) :roll: 
5. 'M' reg Audi 2.6 cabriolet
6. 'P' reg Saab 900 S convertible
7. My pre-loved 'Y' reg TTR 225


----------



## bilen (Mar 3, 2004)

Suzuki Vitara 1.6 JLX  
Golf GTI Mk3
Audi S3
Porsche Boxster (986 facelift) S
Currently Audi tt 3.2 DSG

Next.... Porsche Cayman... wallet permitting.....


----------



## RAVEN TTR (Oct 21, 2004)

Mighty close to the kerb there Jepster...


----------



## davek9 (May 7, 2002)

1) Morris 1100  
2) Singer Gazelle  
3)Vauxhall Viva :evil: 
4)Ford Zephyr V6 :twisted: 
5)Triumph 2.5 PI :twisted: :twisted: 
6) Hillman Imp  
7) VW 1600  
8)VW 412 LE :lol:  :lol: 
9) VW 1600E  
10)Austin Maxi :? 
11) Austin Allegro  
12) Austin Metro  
13) Fiat Uno 70  
14) Fiat Uno 60  
15) Citroen AX GT    
16) Peugeot 309 GTi  
17) Peugeot 205GTi   
18) Toyota Corolla  
19) Renault Megane Coupe  
20) Ford Escort :? 
21) Mercedes 190 E  
22) Mercedes C180 :evil: 
23) Audi A4  
24) Audi TTC   
25) Audi A3 :x 
26) Audi TTC  

Think thats it ( i change cars a lot , longest was 2 years shortest 6 weeks) and i'm also an old f**t


----------



## thejepster (Mar 29, 2005)

Ha ha ha... Raven, I say that's close to perfection... you (and those that know my driving) would probably say better luck than judgement! 

My driving instructor did say my parallel parking was pretty good all those years ago... I thank my early years working on a farm driving knackered old tractors with no brakes inside narrow cow sheds! It's at non-tractor speeds I fall down!   :lol: 

It's a very narrow street, and I swear the parking boxes the council paint are just about big enough for Kate Moss and a Sinclair C5! :evil:  

Back on topic, that's a big ol' list from Davek9 there....


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

AxlFoley said:


> just wondering what people used to drive before their TT, if you've had more than one what did you have before your first TT
> 
> I was driving a Mk1 Golf Driver 1.3 :lol: so only a bit of a change


I had a 1.3 golf before my first TT. Mk2 base model.

full list here although I've since traded the polo fro an ibiza fr tdi (great car)


----------



## stenh02 (Feb 18, 2005)

1. Mk 1 Ford Escort
2. Mk 3 Ford Escort
3. Savo VTR
4. Saxo VTR
5. Series 3 landie 88"
6. Peugeot 309 GTI
7. Golf Mk 4 TDI
8. Mk 4 Ford Escort
9. Fiat Punto 
10. Golf Mk 4 GT TDI
11. BMW Z3 2.2
12. BMW 325i 
13. BMW 320d
14. Audi TTC


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

:lol: i forgot some

15. Golf gti Cab
16. Nissan Terrano 2.7tdi lwb
17. Audi A2 1.4tdi sport
18. Audi A2 1.6Fsi sport
19. A4 Avant 2.0Fsi
20. A6 Allroad 2.5 V6 tdi quattro

Now i think thats all :lol:


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Belive me when I say this as it is true!!!!
3x911's. A 911 and two 964's The last one being one of only 26 UK supplied RHD cars. It was a ragtop/turbo body but with a non turbo engine. Six were in cobalt blue and I had one of them.
Miss them, I'll be honest. Somtimes, but my TTR is far nicer to drive.
Regards Phill.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> Belive me when I say this as it is true!!!!
> 3x911's. A 911 and two 964's The last one being one of only 26 UK supplied RHD cars. It was a ragtop/turbo body but with a non turbo engine. Six were in cobalt blue and I had one of them.
> Miss them, I'll be honest. Somtimes, but my TTR is far nicer to drive.
> Regards Phill.


Fallen on hard times then Phil :lol: :lol:


----------



## ACE_UK (Apr 10, 2005)

renton72 said:


> ACE_UK said:
> 
> 
> > Fiesta supersport
> ...


Yes loved the supersport basically a 1.3 xr2


----------



## Igloo124 (Feb 12, 2005)

Mrs Igloo has pointed out that I left two out of my list - my classics! For a couple of years (prior to divorce leaving me with no money!), I had a 1953 Riley RMF 2.5, and then a 1957 Porsche Speedster.....all I have are photos and memories, and they don't count for a lot!!!


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
No, just took a step back and realised that Stuttgart may make superb sports cars. But for the price Audi dose a far better job. 
Is it at this point I should duck?


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Golf /3 1.4
very moded ford puma 1.7
moded VX 220 which i loved very good fun

ttc 264 bhp which beat the VX 220 at the pod 14.3 sec
VX was 14.6 not by much but my new baby ttc did it


----------



## panbikes (Nov 14, 2004)

1) polo 1.1 v reg  
2) polo 1.3 y reg  
3) beetle 1303s 1974  
4) Kombi 1.6 1972  
5) nova swing :lol: 
6) nova SR  
7) nova gte  
8) renault 5 gt turbo  :evil: 
9) fiesta Mk1 xr2 :lol: 
10) nova gte no.2  
11) golf gti cabrio h reg 8) 
12) yamaha tzr 125  
13) honda 400 nc30 ( still riding it)   
14) honda civic 1.4 ( the family car ) :? 
15) leyland daf 200 van ( the mule )  
16) 278 hp TTR blue ( my pride and joy , bestest car yet )  
8) 8)


----------



## scottk (Nov 7, 2004)

1) Ford Escort 1.3 Ghia
2) Ford Orion 1.6i Ghia
3) Vauxhall Vectra 2.0 CDX
4) Vauxhall Astra Coupe 2.2 Bertone
5) Audi TTC 180


----------



## E10 (May 19, 2005)

1Â° Golf MK1 GL
2Â° Mitsubishi Pajero
3Â° Nissan King Cab

(I promised my parents not to drive fast cars before I was 25 years old.)

So... after my 25th birthday:  
4Â° Porsche 944 (Worst car I ever had)
5Â° Audi A4
6Â° Audi TTC 180 - Factory ordered "Mecedes Yellow". (Had this especially made in my company colors. Had to wait an extra six months for this)

And now:
7Â° Audi TTC 225 S-Line - Pearl Black - Forge 006 - Pipercross Viper - Alpine car stereo/nav etc. Djeez I love this car!

E10 8)


----------



## TTears (Feb 5, 2004)

Prior to the TT I only had 2 cars :

1. VW Golf mk3 1.4 blue (mom's)
2. VW Golf mk4 1.4 blue VVV


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

Gonna show my age here:

1. Vauxhall Victor 2.3 estate
2. Renault 12TL
3. Vauxhall Chevette L
4. Ford Sierra 1.6L (Company car)
5. Vauxhall Cavalier 1.6L (Company car)
6. Another Vauxhall Cavalier 1.6L (Company car)
7. Austin Rover Montego 1.6L (Company car)
8. Vauxhall Astra SRI
9. Vauxhall Astra 2.0 GTE
10. Citroen 1.9 Diesel (can't remember the model - it was that good :lol: Company car)
11. Ford Escort 1.9 TD L (Company car)
12. Peugeot 306 TD L (Company car)
13. Another Peugeot 306 TD L (Company car)
14. Renault Laguna 2.0 RXE
15. Vauxhall Vectra 2.2i CD
16. Audi TTC 225
17. Audi TTC 3.2

I may have missed one or two but I certainly left the best till last.


----------



## HH's TT (Mar 6, 2005)

Metro..1.0  
Astra..16v 2.0 :? 
Renult 19..16v  
Saxo..vts  
Toyota MR2 8) 
Audi TT 180 :evil:


----------



## Dumb_Tony (May 9, 2002)

For me TT stands for 23.

I've had 23 cars before this (sadly I can re-call and list them all!) ranging from Morris Minor Convertible, through minis & MG's to the Xedos 6 and MX6 I had immediately prior to the TT.

I'v had my TT for 4 years, from new, and have no plans to change again.

Dumb Tony


----------



## Jon_667 (May 14, 2004)

Right!

1. Rover 214si (dreadfull)
2.Peugeot 106 rallye (cams, throttle bodies, headwork)+ other mods 160hp Best car i ever had! Like a rocket powered go-kart that sounded like a touring car!)
3. Pulsar GTIR (300 hp)Fast but handled like a shopping trolly and looks special.....
2=205 1.9 GTI a Â£500 car to run parallel to the pulsar because of fuel costs!
4. Honda Prelude 2.2VTI- Sounded awesome with induction and exhaust and looked like a jap racer
5.TT 225, Avus red leather 2003 ;-)


----------



## xdam (Feb 25, 2005)

I've been driving for two years...

1) Seat Ibiza (1.4) :? 
2) BMW Compact (1.6) :roll: 
3) Audi A3 SE (1.6)  
4) Audi TTR 225 :wink:


----------



## agenTT (May 8, 2004)

TTR225
A4 1.8T CVT
TTC250 (now)


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Various 1970's Vauxhall Vivas (K - R reg)
1972 Ford Capri 2.0 (V4!) K reg
1978 Vauxhall Magnum 2300 (badged as Viva 1300!) T reg *
1976 Vauxhall Droopsnoot Sporthatch 2300 R reg
1981 Vauxhall Carlton 2.0 litre X reg 
1984 Ford Sierra (company car) B reg
1980's Vauxhall Cavalier 1.6 / 1.8 / 2.0 (company cars) C,D,E reg
1990 Renault 21 2.0 litre (Co car) H reg
1983 BMW 323i Y reg
1987 Peugeot 205 1.9 Gti D reg *
1999 - 2001 Renault Clioâ€™s 1.4, 1.6 & 2.0 172. V,W X reg
1997 Volkswagen Golf P reg
2001 Audi TT 51 reg *
2003 Boxster S 03 reg
1974 Opel Commodore N reg
1976 Opel Commodore GS/2.8 R reg
1977 Opel Commodore GS/E 2.8i coupe auto S reg * (the commodores were run as hobby/project cars 1992 - 2000)
2004 Vauxhall Monaro 04 reg *
1996 Peugeot 405 1.9 TD estate N reg

* my favourites


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

thought you'd gone from a Boxster to a Commodore there for a moment! 

LOL


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> thought you'd gone from a Boxster to a Commodore there for a moment!


 :lol:

There is no point looking back, is there? 

The three cars listed above my sig pic are in chronological order :wink:

Actually I have got the opportunity to 'buy back' the GS/E coupe as it lives not far from me. Same owner still has at after I sold it in 2000. 
It's a distant relation of the Monaro. Would make a nice pair :roll:

Actually it was a great car - I regularly drove it on trips around europe, it would cruise all day at 110 - 120mph.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Can't remember the exact order, so:-
In alphabetical order over a period of 48 Years.

Audi TT 225
BMW 318i
BMW 3-series Alpina
BMW 535i
BMW 735i
BMW 740
Ferrari Dino 246 GTB
Ferrari 308 GTB
Ford Escort RS 1800 BDA
Ford Escort RS 2000
Ginetta G12
Jaguar 3.8 Saloon
Jaguar E-Type
Jaguar S-Type
Lotus Elite
Lotus Elan
Lotus Elan Type-R
Lotus 47
Lotus Europa
Lotus Cortina
Lancia Beta Monte Carlo
MGA
MGB
Mini Cooper-S
Porsche 944
Sunbeam Stiletto
TVR Tuscan

Favourite two were my Dino and my Audi TT. 
Very similar cars these two.

Joe


----------

